
From “Think Like a Vertex” to “Think Like a Graph” (2013) [pdf] - espeed
http://researcher.ibm.com/researcher/files/us-ytian/giraph++.pdf
======
_prometheus
love seeing papers like this: improve abstractions, implement, win.

